# 3 step benches



## G83 (Nov 19, 2012)

Are 3 step benches illegal where you guys work?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Don't bend over so far, stand up strait boy, pay attention....


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

G83 said:


> Are 3 step benches illegal where you guys work?


We are at a big 24 plex boarding and taping. We have stilts, scaffolds bakers, 2 steps, 3 steps, even 4 steps. Safety inspectors show up quite often. The GC is also COR certified. Lots of safety. Never has any inspector, GC, A$$hole GC with something to prove, or anyone else for that matter has ever said anything to us about the use of any of the above.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Over here on commercial site we can't use A frames only bench ladders not sure about 3 step tho


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

This is what I consider a bench with a working platform. In California some guys use a 3 step ladder with a top surface about 8" by 24". According to US OSHA the top of a ladder is not a step, and you cannot be on the top step (the first one down). Being a former safety instructor this would be my technical opinion. However, I've never heard that being enforced.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

If we get caught twice on the top step by site foreman we get sent home for the day on a commercial site 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

A quick $50 buck bribe fixes that sween


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Sweendog87 said:


> If we get caught twice on the top step by site foreman we get sent home for the day on a commercial site
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have been on jobs were people get sent home for safety violations. Not wearing your hardhat can get you sent home. Another would fine our contract $100 for safety violations like not wearing safety glasses.


----------



## JohnNeggere (Oct 22, 2015)

No, these are safe and legal


----------

